# I used to have



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

Closets full of clothing, now I am int simplification , lot less clothing high quality, I am getting rid of pants and shirts, IF I don't really like it, I get rid of it, I won't keep something in the closet just because I don't like it that much but I may use it sometimes, I get rid of it. those pieces of clothing I really like, I keep it and I replace them by the same or similar. Shoes the same, I am just coming down to three or four pair of shoes, those I don't like I get rid of them, I have a pair of steel toes shoes, I can't wear them they hurt, I got rid of them. and so on. I am using 5 shirts for work and three pants I use the same every week, I call them the Uniform. And I keep them separate. I am happier, I don't have to open the closet door every day guessing what I am wearing today for work. I just made that decision 3 months ago.


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Thats Great by down sizing you can take better care of what you do have! Wish my DH would let me get rid of some of his..he has a jacket that he had when he was 14 or 15..he cant wear it but wont get rid of it....My biggest hang up is getting rid of clothes my mom gave me ...


----------



## Baba (Aug 7, 2008)

Very smart to downsize that way. I hope you put them to good use. Gave them to a good home I mean; someone who could really use them, or sold them.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I am headed into the kids room to do that today. Don't like it or it doesn't fit needs to go


----------

